# Nathaniel Homes on the covenants and infant baptism



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 24, 2021)

The Apostle makes but two Covenants, 1. of _works,_ and 2. of _grace,_ and this of _grace_ twofold in the administration, _viz. Old_ and _New. Hebr._ Chap. 8. Chap. 9. where the Apostle makes it his business to set down all the main differences between the old and new Testament-administration of the covenant of grace: but never mentions this of the Anabaptists; that children of believers were to be signed with the 1. sign of the old, in the old Testament, and not with that of the New, in the new Testament.

For the reference, see Nathaniel Homes on the covenants and infant baptism.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

